# RTL8191SEvB wireless card not working

## DoktorZhor

Hi, I wasn't able to find any solution anywhere in this forum or via google, so I hope someone can help me.

I'm trying to install gentoo, using net installation cd, but I can't establish internet connection. I've got Toshiba Satellite A660-16E notebook, and I'm using wifi to connect to the internet.  

When I run ifconfig, only eth0 (which is ethernet card, that i'm not using) and lo appear. So I guess it's caused by missing drivers. lspci says that my wifi card is RTL8191SEvB, so I tried to load realtek drivers from kernel manually, as mentioned in installation handbook, but they don't seem to work. 

Can anyone help me, where can I get proper drivers for my wifi and make it run? Or is the problem somewhere else?

----------

## vnd

You can try drivers from official Realtek's site.

----------

